# KO Lee BA-900 Tool Grinder Restoration



## The Model A Guy (Sep 30, 2019)

I picked up a heavily used KO Lee BA-900 tool grinder.  The basic machine was complete but heavily covered in oil, grinding residue, and corrosion. It had been used to grind some sort of ceramic in a production shop. Most parts moved freely, but the mast and table swivel were frozen.  Upon disassembly there is visable wear and deep pitting on some of the ways and rollers. 
I basicly gave scrap value so i have room to invest in the restoration. 
I am nearing completion of the cleaning with the stand and base yet to complete. I will be able to get come basic measurements soon. 
BTW, this is my first full restoration.
I have worked on a Clausing 5320 mill, 5400 lathe, Tobin Arp TA-14. 
Although it will be challenging I think it is within my reach proceeding slow and with some expert help.  
I will post my progress and a few pictures as I proceed.  LaBlond had a parts diagram for this machine so i didn't document the disassembly with many photos. It was such an oily mess, it was a pain to clean up each time to keep from coating my camera!!
The exploded view from LaBlond was accurate and helpful. 
I called LaBlond parts and was reassured that they supported this machine with parts. I called back to get a pulse on pricing.  My heart stopped when he priced out the 18” table feed screw and feed nut.  $1100 & $650.  Needless to say my bridgeport and clausing lathe will be put to work. 
Finding a donor machine may save some machine time too. 
So off to the races, thank you in advance for your support.


----------



## buffdan (Sep 30, 2019)

Looking forward to the journey, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## The Model A Guy (Sep 30, 2019)

So after getting most of the surface cleaned it is apparent that the buildup of aqueous coolant and grinding debris has taken its toll on the ways for the cross slide and table. 
The pitting pictured looks pretty deep. Is it reasonable to think these can be restored?  The table has a v way and flat that rides on rollers. These have considerable wear from the abrasive but are not as bad as those pictured.  
Any thoughts?


----------



## The Model A Guy (Oct 1, 2019)

I did some rough measurements today, the base way has a .006 Saddle worn into it, the saddle v way is about the same. The oposite side has a flat way which was on rollers and has less than .001.  
The table cross slide table ways are a differnt story. It is supported by 4 rollers, 2 flat and 1 V.  All four will need to be manufactured and precision ground. Fortunately the table has two machined and un disturbed points that the gear rack bolted to that will provide the reference points yo measure from.


----------



## The Model A Guy (Oct 1, 2019)

The table wear was consistent with the travel, the two saddles worn into the table are between the ends and center.  Where the rollers did not travel. Theses show the worst wear at .020 and .010. Fortunately the table ways are only 36” long.


----------

